# no animals were harmed in the filming



## kf_tree (Jan 11, 2006)

i hope this doesn't offend anyone.........    http://www.break.com/movies/luckybuck.html


----------



## skwerl (Jan 11, 2006)

Ken, I figured you were a better shot than that.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 11, 2006)

That idiot needs his hunting liscense revoked.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jan 11, 2006)

That person should not be allowed to have a gun


----------



## Marky Mark (Jan 11, 2006)

That dope should of pulled his thrid shot a foot to the right and he would of connected.


----------



## Chopwood (Jan 11, 2006)

What kind of retard misses three low to the left.


----------



## jp hallman (Jan 12, 2006)

rahtreelimbs?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 12, 2006)

Lousy shot and a VERY stupid buck!


----------



## ASD (Jan 12, 2006)

give him a brake he was trying to scare the dear away not harm it


----------



## kf_tree (Jan 13, 2006)

i should invite him to my house for a canned hunt, he would probably still miss. there are 6 in the pic.


----------



## JJackson (Jan 13, 2006)

He's the guy that when you ask if he sighted in his rifle he says yes it was bore sighted at the dealer.


----------



## Madsaw (Jan 13, 2006)

I hope nobody takes offense to this. But, the guy was left handed. He was just jerking the trigger that hard. Cold temps and stubornen thick grease in a trigger will cause nothing short of trying to move a cement block with your finger. Probally a new rifle never properly cleaned, and a shooter not used to it.
Later
Bob


----------



## Vman (Jan 18, 2006)

he is the weekend warrior who does not know that bumping his scope will knock it off zero...either fell with the gun, climbing into his tree stand, or a serious case of buck-fever...or just a dope!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 18, 2006)

If he needs a scope at that range, he's a dope!


----------



## ned coed (Jan 26, 2006)

*miss fit*

may be he,s taking squint dope


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jan 26, 2006)

*"short of trying to move a cement block "*

He would have been better off throwing a cement block......


----------



## smcowboy1974 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Clint Eastwood would have been ashamed*

He sure isn't Clint Eastwood's son. Or was he just thinking Dance Mother Dance!????


----------



## TRUSSMAN (Jan 27, 2006)

He is probably not a bad shot, when shooting at paper targets, just got excited and jerked the trigger.
Jeff


----------



## balaban9331 (Feb 4, 2006)

on three shots with the buck just standing there he could have watched the dust from his last shot and adjust accordingly.


----------



## pbtree (Feb 9, 2006)

maybe Simon ported it and sighted it in for him?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 9, 2006)

No, the gun fired, which proves it exists.


----------

